# GREEN colours



## mike.s (Sep 4, 2015)

My hull is of the darker greens Kelly Green with San Mateo wheat top deck.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

My micro sporting Olive drab hull w/ desert tan deck like almost every other salt marsh 14...it’s green but nothing at all like guide green.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

My topside is a light green. If you like it I can look up the color. I looked up the color, its Totalboat aqua mist


----------



## Troy_time (Jan 15, 2019)

Any one have aqua mist hull ? 

What’s the guys with the darker hulls thoughts on them 
I’m just not sure if it would’ve too much with the size of the boat


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Troy_time said:


> Any one have aqua mist hull ?
> 
> What’s the guys with the darker hulls thoughts on them
> I’m just not sure if it would’ve too much with the size of the boat


Mine is aqua mist—depending on the lighting it can look pretty different though.


----------



## Troy_time (Jan 15, 2019)

redfish5 said:


> Mine is aqua mist—depending on the lighting it can look pretty different though.


I like it redfish5 

Is that Matterhorn white ? 

I think white top deck with green console and non skid


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

@Sublime and @mtoddsolomon both hsve green hulls. Look at their avatars.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Mine is Sherwin Williams Pool Blue but is more green than anything.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Troy_time said:


> I like it redfish5
> 
> Is that Matterhorn white ?
> 
> I think white top deck with green console and non skid


Yes, it is Matterhorn white


----------



## Troy_time (Jan 15, 2019)

mtoddsolomon said:


> View attachment 80212
> Mine is Sherwin Williams Pool Blue but is more green than anything.


Got any more photos 
It’s a nice colour 

Just trying to get different angles of different colours 
As I notice depending on light and angles how much they change


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2019)

@Troy_time, keep in mind that the darker you go... the more fairing and sanding you need to do prior to paint. Dark greens, blues, blacks WILL show every single little tiny imperfection you miss! Even the ones you didn’t see prior to paint.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

My Cayo 180, which I just bought after it was posted here, matches a Home Depot paint chip called “Mint Hint”.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Troy_time said:


> Got any more photos
> It’s a nice colour
> 
> Just trying to get different angles of different colours
> As I notice depending on light and angles how much they change


Check out my build thread in my signature. I have a ton of pictures in there.


----------

